# Pics For Marie and to Show Everyone The Girls and Boy...



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a few pics (that I was able to snap quickly in between them running up to me... they are really some VERY sweet goats) of the Nigis that I got from Marie on Monday. I am sure that most everyone on here as seen pics o them from Marie, but I wanted to post a few more to update Marie and all. All of them are doing GREAT! No upset stomachs or anything and I went ahead and wormed Ariel, Jasmine, and Pookey when they got here :greengrin: I am VERY excited to be able to add them to my herd :greengrin: All of them have blue-eyes except for Pookey. Pookey is NDGA registered only and her two kids are NDGA registerable. The rest are unregistered. So here they are:

Group Shot









Skye Left and Mystic Right (Pookey's Twin Doelings)









Twins again









Skye









Mystic









Ariel's Buckling ( I still need a name for this little fella.... any ideas?? I was thinking maybe Pooka?? To go along with Anastasia... Pooka was the dogs name on the animated movie... or maybe Dimitri also a character on Anastasia... I don't know...)
















Jasmine (Jazzy for short)









Anastasia (Anya for short. She is Jasmine's Doeling)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Brandi, it's nice to "know" who gets our goaties when we need to sell. Very pretty bunch too! I am sure Marie will be happy to see how well they are doing too.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they look so happy


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! They are really doing well :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They all look very happy! Congrats!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Ashley! :greengrin:


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes they do look happy, which makes their old mommy very happy too. If you have to let them go, it is very nice to let them go to someone you know will take good care of them. I could tell Brandi, from our conversations and emails, that you would be a great goat mom and I really appreciate how you thought about my feelings and posted pics and an update for me. I really appreciate it. People wonder why we have goats and I think the biggest part of having them is having goatie friends. I appreciate all my goatie friends and look forward to hearing more about all your goats in the future. Brandi, I look forward to future updates. Spoil them a bit for me, ok? 

Marie


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

No problem Marie! I am glad that you liked the pics and yes there will be PLENTY of pics in the future! I have already got their pics and info on my website (except for the Buckling... I have got to work on that tomorrow). :greengrin: And yes, I plan on spoiling them! They are all really sweet, you did a very good job with them Marie :thumbup:


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Brandi. That means a lot. 

Marie

PS: Did your parents tease you about bringing chickens?? I told your mom that she needed to say that I sent you some chickens???


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Yeah... she called me on their way home and said "Brandi, why didn't you tell me you were wanting some chickens??? You know your Uncle has some he would have given you chicks off of." and I screamed "WHAT?!?!?!?!?!" :doh: :ROFL: LOL I told her if she had any chickens in that trailer that she better just take them on to her house! :ROFL: You two got me good though :thumb:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

awww, I really love Ariel's buckling.


----------

